# Τα ρο (ή ρω) των BRICS



## nickel (May 13, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Έλειπα χτες, όλη μέρα, σε ημερίδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, για την οποία θα συζητήσουμε σε πρώτη ευκαιρία.

Να καταθέσω, προς το παρόν, κάτι που άκουσα και βρήκα ότι αποτελεί ενδιαφέρουσα σύμπτωση. 

Ο υφυπουργός Οικονομικών της Ρωσίας και εκπρόσωπος της νέας αναπτυξιακής τράπεζας που δημιουργούν οι χώρες BRICS, Σεργκέι Στόρτσακ, κάλεσε τον Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό Α. Τσίπρα να συμμετάσχει η Ελλάδα στην υπό ίδρυση αναπτυξιακή τράπεζα του ομίλου των BRICS (Βραζιλία, Ρωσία, Κίνα, Ινδία, Ν. Αφρική). Η κυβέρνηση μελετά την πρόταση.

Λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=703012

Η σύμπτωση είναι τα νομίσματα των BRICS, που όλα αρχίζουν από το γράμμα ρ:



Βραζιλία |
ρεάλ Βραζιλίας

Ρωσία |
ρούβλι

Ινδία |
ρουπία

Κίνα |
ρενμίνμπι

Νότια Αφρική |
ραντ
Ας προσέξουμε μόνο μην περάσουμε στη... ραχμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2015)

Εντάξει, ρενμίνμπι (που προφέρεται αλλιώς, θα μας τα πει ο Costas) είναι η επίσημη ονομασία. Όλος ο κόσμος το λέει γουάν, οπότε ας προσέξουμε μην περάσουμε και στο γρρρρόσι...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2015)

Θυμήθηκα τα ιστορικά τρία ρο των Εγγλέζων: the three Rs.

The three Rs (as in the letter R) refers to the foundations of a basic skills-oriented education program within schools: reading, writing and arithmetic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_three_Rs

Το παιχνίδι είναι φανερό: γραπτό ρ, φωνητικό ρ, όνομα του γράμματος ρ.


----------

